# ASX Sharemarket Game 2014



## Lloyd Blankfein (2 April 2014)

why are some of the stocks not listed in the game? GFF just lost 20.82% and i wanna buy it but its not listed in the game.


----------



## pavilion103 (23 July 2014)

Anyone at all interested in the game or can't be bothered?

https://game.asx.com.au/game/info/p...xwebsite&utm_medium=carousel&utm_campaign=smg


New features include more stocks and stop loss orders. 

I haven't been looking at equities, but might have a crack. Not sure.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 July 2014)

This would be a great way to collate a ranking via consensus. The stocks chosen in the game from most interest to least interest. Specifically the games first stock picks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 August 2014)

Well first time playing the ASX Sharemarket Game for me. Software of choice for stock selection is Amibroker. Stock selections during the game are from 3 game specific developed explorations. A favourited exploration is also used if no stocks show from the developed exploration due to the time restraints. First day stock selections below. Good luck to all players.


----------



## sfdasdf (8 August 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well first time playing the ASX Sharemarket Game for me. Software of choice for stock selection is Amibroker. Stock selections during the game are from 3 game specific developed explorations. A favourited exploration is also used if no stocks show from the developed exploration due to the time restraints. First day stock selections below. Good luck to all players.
> 
> View attachment 58916




What other picks you got


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 August 2014)

sfdasdf said:


> What other picks you got



Position 301 right now. Where are you? The previous games hall of famers won with $61000 up to $68000 and this game leader Davocomedy is killing it after two days with $57000. Long way to go and anything can happen. Stay focused. 

Sorry, no tips.


----------



## Koko (15 August 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well first time playing the ASX Sharemarket Game for me. Software of choice for stock selection is Amibroker. Stock selections during the game are from 3 game specific developed explorations. A favourited exploration is also used if no stocks show from the developed exploration due to the time restraints. First day stock selections below. Good luck to all players.
> 
> View attachment 58916




Hi Wysiwyg,

I've just joined the forum and am also a very beginner (haven't started actual trading yet) and the sharemarket game is a great opportunity to learn about share trading so I joined since the first day it opened.

I have a question. What does '' specific developed explorations' mean? Do you mean that some kind of trading system or rules you create or application you buy?

Sorry if this is a silly question, would be great if you would let me know.

I've been studying technical analysis by reading books and internet. I set up easy rules to trade, however, it is very time consuming to find the stocks that would match my rules....(T_T)
I'm considering to buy technical analysis platform such as Amibroker, Tradestation once I feel comfortable with the knowledge but for now I use Yahoo and ASX chart only. I have no idea how those people who are top ranked are doing....

Oh, my rank is 5122...if you would like to know.

Thanks in advance!

Koko


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 August 2014)

Koko said:


> Hi Wysiwyg,
> 
> I've just joined the forum and am also a very beginner (haven't started actual trading yet) and the sharemarket game is a great opportunity to learn about share trading so I joined since the first day it opened.



Greetings and welcome aboard. I will not lead you on with the following. It is what it is.



> I have a question. What does '' specific developed explorations' mean? Do you mean that some kind of trading system or rules you create or application you buy?
> Sorry if this is a silly question, would be great if you would let me know.



Oh with Amibroker you can write custom securities trading system rules for whatever you want. I had no computer programming language skills but have learned enough to create what I want. There are codes around the internet that are helpful. The limit to creating your own is skills, experience and imagination. These customised systems can then be backtested/walk forward tested in seconds to minutes over whatever data you have and over whatever time period you choose. I used free Yahoo data but now use a paid data service for greater data accuracy. Yahoo has a lot of inaccurate data but is okay to work with. 

So I have tested countless trading ideas and have learned that there is no magic buy sell system for all markets. There are some systems that work in some markets at certain times. You can be lucky and you can be unlucky too. Position size and risk management you must learn about. You hear me, you must learn these.    



> I've been studying technical analysis by reading books and internet. I set up easy rules to trade, however, it is very time consuming to find the stocks that would match my rules....(T_T)
> I'm considering to buy technical analysis platform such as Amibroker, Tradestation once I feel comfortable with the knowledge but for now I use Yahoo and ASX chart only.



 So have I and still have an insatiable appetite to learn more or unlearn what I thought I learned. :  







> I have no idea how those people who are top ranked are doing....



That dude that hit 7k profit on the first day lucked it. Over time will prove the better trader but a lucky price spike can put anyone in the lead for now even at the end when anyone thinks they may have the game won. Yes luck plays a role too.


----------



## Koko (17 August 2014)

Hi Wysiwyg,

Thank you for your response!

Oh I got it. English is my second language and I thought there might be some other meanings for that sentence.
So that would be your secret rules thing. 

Also thank you for the information about the Amibroker and tips about trading. 
That sounds the platform is for little bit more experienced traders but this is something I would like to do when I start to trade. I guess trading with your rules will bring more secure results than trading with your own judgement especially for beginners like me. As I read books, I started to realise that there is no magic trading rules, the secret of trading is there is no secret, you just have to study, create rules and test them then apply them with your courage. Yes, definitely I must learn risk management. 

I know this is sharemarket game thread, but can I just ask, can you trade Australian shares on Amibroker or you use the platform to select stocks or backtest purpose?

Arigatou! Thank you,

Koko


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 August 2014)

Koko said:


> I know this is sharemarket game thread, but can I just ask, can you trade Australian shares on Amibroker or you use the platform to select stocks or backtest purpose?
> 
> Arigatou! Thank you,
> 
> Koko



G'day. I know Amibroker can be connected to Interactive Brokers to trade but have never tried the setup. I use Amibroker to test trading systems. Take your time. The stock market will be there when you're ready.


----------



## Koko (19 August 2014)

Hi Wysiwyg,

Thank you for your quick response. 
Yes, I try to be patient until I gain my confidence.
My sharemarket game has just started to yield some profit. 
Wish me luck-!

Koko


----------



## Koko (22 August 2014)

Hi,

Anyone in the Sharemarket game 2014?
My current position is 1,695 out of 10,754 which I'm not sure if I'm doing allright for a beginner but I guess I was once 6,200 so I would like to think I'm doing ok.

Could anyone tell me why some of the stocks' prices started to go up after 14th Aug? Most of them are bullish and when I found those shares it was too late to buy.

Thank you!

Koko


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 September 2014)

The game leader has put on $35k in 5 weeks  which is way in excess of previous game average wins in the $10k to $20k range. Only two stocks that I can see have grown more than 60%. NWT & MAD highlighted on the attachment below. Considering the 25% max. equity per share holding, it seems incredible that $35k has been accumulated in 5 weeks. A $12400 (25%) holding in the greatest gainer NWT at the game start on 7th Aug. open of $0.165 would have been 75150 shares. Present value if still holding at $0.29 is $21793. Subtract $12400 = a gain of $9393. Less than a third of the leaders overall gain . It took me three days to get a fill in one stock due to liquidity and had to take slippage of over 2%.  I am obviously confused and need the game leaders tutelage.



ASX 300 since 7 Aug.

Skyblue = greatest % change up since game start
Yellow = greater than 20% change up since game start


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2014)

Well the winner of the game was Becky after turning $50000 into $167,988.19 after 3 months of trading in this market. Hard to believe that the highest return was around $70000 in previous games. With the restriction of 25% of equity maximum holding and the market correction mid game, these results are outstanding but one would have to check the books for a real account comparable performance.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well the winner of the game was Becky after turning $50000 into $167,988.19 after 3 months of trading in this market. Hard to believe that the highest return was around $70000 in previous games. With the restriction of 25% of equity maximum holding and the market correction mid game, these results are outstanding but one would have to check the books for a real account comparable performance.



Meant highest closing account value was about $70000 in previous games.

The winner returned 234% in 3 months which would be annual return of 936%. 

Still don't know where I went wrong.


----------



## Nortorious (22 November 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Meant highest closing account value was about $70000 in previous games.
> 
> The winner returned 234% in 3 months which would be annual return of 936%.
> 
> Still don't know where I went wrong.




If the player can generate that kind of return, perhaps they'd be best focusing on the real game rather than playing a hypothetical portfolio....

What was second's final portfolio value?


----------



## Modest (22 November 2014)

Wasn't the data 20 minute delayed in the ASX Game? Pretty sure it was if I understand correctly if somebody had a Live ASX datafeed they would be able to trade knowing what the true live prices would be ahead by 20 minutes?


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2014)

Nortorious said:


> What was second's final portfolio value?




2) $127,330.17 
3) $100,391.59
4) $88,194.26
5) $73,063.22 

out of 16,965 players.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2014)

Modest said:


> Wasn't the data 20 minute delayed in the ASX Game? Pretty sure it was if I understand correctly if somebody had a Live ASX datafeed they would be able to trade knowing what the true live prices would be ahead by 20 minutes?



The prices were live when I traded and checked on the real markets. The game was to mirror the ASX TradeMatch technology.



> What is ASX TradeMatch?
> 
> ASX TradeMatch (order book) is the current primary trading and listing venue for equities trading in Australia. Prior to the introduction of multi-markets and alternative trading venues (such as Chi-X Australia), ASX TradeMatch was the primary trading venue for all equity trading. A subset of securities listed on ASX TradeMatch may be traded on alternate trading venues. ASX TradeMatch will be our default trading venue once multi-market trading is live.


----------



## issh (22 November 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well the winner of the game was Becky after turning $50000 into $167,988.19 after 3 months of trading in this market. Hard to believe that the highest return was around $70000 in previous games. With the restriction of 25% of equity maximum holding and the market correction mid game, these results are outstanding but one would have to check the books for a real account comparable performance.




Yeah dude, it's insane

But she well deserved the prize though.
I ended up Top 50 though


----------



## julieta (23 November 2014)

but the order detail was false game players were  filled on the asx site first even though there could be  1000000 buy or sell orders in real time eg you could buy TEN 0.225 sell for 0.23 on asx site but in real time there were many orders in front of yours  i tested this on comsec


----------

